# Screen Print Label how do you check size



## Sirvivhor (Dec 19, 2009)

I want to screen print my labels but want to cut down on the cost by having all the labels show all the sizes and then somehow circle or mark the particular size the shirt is. I saw a video of this on youtube but, still don't get how they mark the size. Does anyone know?


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

Im not sure about that method...but I no you can just tape off the size letters you dont need and still use one screen.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It can be something as simple as a rubber stamp. Have one made with a circle, underline or X, and use it with your screen ink to mark the correct size.

A grunge look label works best with this method of size marking.


----------

